# I want to look like that guy (Documentary)



## KRS

Here's a trailer I stumbled across, looks like it is an interesting take on bodybuilding training and lifestyle.

Reps to anyone who can find a download or stream to the whole thing.


----------



## davidsw8

impressive! though, i did watch it with the sound off - will watch again later when i get home from work....


----------



## luk2dae

Yeah that looks very interesting, It could jus be an hour and a half of him bitching about how hard it is tho lol


----------



## davidsw8

tried to find a torrent of this, nothing really yet but it may be early days so will keep looking...


----------



## dog5566

why do you wont to down lowd it??


----------



## davidsw8

dog5566 said:


> why do you wont to down lowd it??


just another way of watching it, i dont think it's all on youtube...


----------



## dog5566

davidsw8 said:


> just another way of watching it, i dont think it's all on youtube...


 arrr ok i see :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Looks very interesting would like to see it all myself.


----------



## dudz

Im now downloading a copy of the DVD...

ETA: 2 days & 2 hours remaining

lol!


----------



## dudz

18spike18 said:


> any chance of a link to the torrent mate ?


Yeah sorry mate:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2677590Linky


----------



## volatileacid

dudz said:


> Yeah sorry mate:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/2677590Linky






You da man ! Cheers reps!





ps. funny how we're all going to be sharing this with each other on the torrent - might just speed things up!


----------



## dudz

volatileacid said:


> You da man ! Cheers reps!
> 
> ps. funny how we're all going to be sharing this with each other on the torrent - might just speed things up!


x2

My ETA has gone down loads, it's now at 1 Day 5 hours


----------



## KRS

dudz said:


> Yeah sorry mate:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/2677590Linky


Cheers, repped:thumbup1:


----------



## volatileacid

Ok - downloaded... just started watching - but losing confidence by the second...

He talks about Jeff Willet, IFBB pro...... Who has never taken drugs or steroids... hmm...










OK, I'll try and accept that....

The Max OT method is mentioned.


----------



## BigDom86

^^ need jw in to do the panty check


----------



## Stanco

wow thanks for link! downloading now. apparently he shows exactly what he ate as well. his transformation does look incredible.


----------



## BigDom86

ill download now and have alook. hope peopple are seeding!


----------



## SA12

I have gotten it all down, pretty good documentary and very good transformation. I will be seeding although slowly because my connection is crap! lol


----------



## BigDom86

its a 3gb file? fook that.why is it all .vob etc? for a dvd its usually just 700mb .avi file


----------



## SA12

Its a full DVD rip. It hasn't been converted to AVI so thats why it is so big.


----------



## SA12

For those that don't want to watch the documentary it is all available in a writeup here

http://www.ast-ss.com/maxot.php

It's basically that method used so you could always just do it yourself from there


----------



## mizzion

anyone use rapidshare who can upload it?


----------



## mizzion

lol never mind, just went 2 start the torrent and noticed it was the whole dvd and not a rip  i'll wait for a avi due to my crap connection


----------



## Howe

Cheers for link. Be interesting to see what it like!


----------



## F.M.J

volatileacid said:


> Ok - downloaded... just started watching - but losing confidence by the second...
> 
> He talks about Jeff Willet, IFBB pro...... Who has never taken drugs or steroids... hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try and accept that....
> 
> The Max OT method is mentioned.


His neck is wider than his head mg: that's scary! Lol.


----------



## T.F.

Someone host it, pretty please  Reps if you do


----------



## volatileacid

T.F. said:


> Someone host it, pretty please  Reps if you do


It's nearly 4 gigabytes mate!


----------



## launish116

mizzion said:


> anyone use rapidshare who can upload it?


thinking the same


----------



## T.F.

volatileacid said:


> It's nearly 4 gigabytes mate!


Mate if it was a million concertabites that'd make as much sense to me :lol:

Does that mean it can't be done then? I've ZERO clue about downloading, torrents, and so on.


----------



## volatileacid

T.F. said:


> Mate if it was a million concertabites that'd make as much sense to me :lol:
> 
> Does that mean it can't be done then? I've ZERO clue about downloading, torrents, and so on.


It's easy as pie mate...

Go and download utorrent:

Click here: http://download.utorrent.com/1.8.3/utorrent.exe

Once installed:

Click here:

http://dl.torrentreactor.net/download.php?id=3150556&name=I+Want+To+Look+Like+That+Guy+

Job done!


----------



## T.F.

volatileacid said:


> It's easy as pie mate...
> 
> Go and download utorrent:
> 
> Click here: http://download.utorrent.com/1.8.3/utorrent.exe
> 
> Once installed:
> 
> Click here:
> 
> http://dl.torrentreactor.net/download.php?id=3150556&name=I+Want+To+Look+Like+That+Guy+
> 
> Job done!


Awesome, think i'm doing it now  Thanks for that, repped 

Grrr, something about access denied and now it's stopped - i hate learning new stuff!


----------



## T.F.

And again with this access denied crap :cursing:


----------



## volatileacid

T.F. said:


> And again with this access denied crap :cursing:


lol, think you repped me too soon 

Umm, try and save the file to your desktop when utorrent asks where you want to save it.

it shouldn't give you this error message, but sometimes, when it isn't allowed permission by windows to write to particular folder, this error might pop up I believe.


----------



## BigDom86

is anyone able to convert this to a smaller file like .avi or .mpeg or.wmv etc? as ive tried to play .vob before but my computer is too slow to play such high quality etc


----------



## volatileacid

BigDom86 said:


> is anyone able to convert this to a smaller file like .avi or .mpeg or.wmv etc? as ive tried to play .vob before but my computer is too slow to play such high quality etc


VOB files are DVD files mate. If your computer can play DVD's it should be able to play this.

Granted Windows Media Player is a processor hog - so it might just be that it takes your PC over the threshold whereby the video starts jittering etc.

You could try and download: gomplayer

It's blo*dy brilliant, quick, and goes easy on system resources


----------



## dudz

BigDom86 said:


> is anyone able to convert this to a smaller file like .avi or .mpeg or.wmv etc? as ive tried to play .vob before but my computer is too slow to play such high quality etc


As above.

Orrrr you could always use VLC Player to watch the VOB files on  , ill see if i can find a way to convert it to avi though.


----------



## volatileacid

BigDom86 said:


> ill download now and have alook. hope peopple are seeding!


I seeded to 8 gig ! that's twice what I downloaded!


----------



## launish116

18spike18 said:


> mines stiiiill downloading, been like two days haha
> 
> 98% though
> 
> hope the fcuker works...


boy torrents are so slow!

anyone got a rapidshare account?


----------



## volatileacid

18spike18 said:


> i just have loads of files none of which open
> 
> bit ****ed off


mate install gomplayer or vlc and open the files in that,


----------



## volatileacid

18spike18 said:


> please could you send a link mate ?


http://www.download.com/GOM-Media-Player/3000-2139-10551786.html?part=dl-GOMMediaP&subj=dl&tag=button


----------



## dudz

18spike18 said:


> please could you send a link mate ?


VLC Player

*Edit volatile beat me lol


----------



## BigDom86

i use vlc for everthing.

please someone convert this to a avi file  ill rep you nicely


----------



## Peter V

dudz said:


> Yeah sorry mate:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/2677590Linky


I downloaded this torrent but what I've got is a mixture of .VOB .IFO and .BUP files. I know that is a DVD but how do I play them? I'm on a mac, VLC player doesn't like them and nor does quicktime.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Slamdog

it worked in cyberlink powerdvd on my lappy... dunno bout mac software plavers.


----------



## Big Dawg

dudz said:


> Yeah sorry mate:
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/2677590Linky


Cheers for this link mate, worked perfectly. Dunno why everyone else is having problems with it :confused1: .



volatileacid said:


> Ok - downloaded... just started watching - but losing confidence by the second...
> 
> He talks about Jeff Willet, IFBB pro...... Who has never taken drugs or steroids... hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll try and accept that....
> 
> The Max OT method is mentioned.


That's not Jeff Willet, that's Jeff King.

This is Jeff Willet:


----------



## luckydip

is this download still going and has anyone a link please? i'm new to this downloading and would like to know how long this will take me, it seems that some postsers have said the file is too big,is there one with a small file and howlong would this take?

cheers


----------



## BigSmurf

heres a link to watch it online...

http://vidreel.com/video/NTk0MDUz/


----------

